# Nail clippers



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker is 9 years old, and I have yet to find a pair of nail clippers that I like. All of them seem to be too bulky to easily clip the dew claws and it is always pretty scary trying to get those trimmed. And for the rest of the nails, the blades seem to dull very quickly, like in a matter of a few uses. And then the blades seem to get loose and don't close well, causing jerks and the blade to cross over each other...

Have any of you found ones that are good and that you like? Links to take me to the exact ones would be much appreciated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, the ones I have that I REALLY like came from a vendor at a big dog show... They are MUCh better quality than the typical pet store ones. I couldn't believe how wasily they sliced through the nail. And the dogs don't mind as much. I think the cheaper ones put pressure on the nail before cutting.

Unfortunately, I'm not home right now or I'd look for a brand name on them for you. I won't be home until late next Monday.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, when you get back I'd sure appreciate your info on them! I don't get to any dog shows in Idaho...



krandall said:


> Unfortunately, the ones I have that I REALLY like came from a vendor at a big dog show... They are MUCh better quality than the typical pet store ones. I couldn't believe how wasily they sliced through the nail. And the dogs don't mind as much. I think the cheaper ones put pressure on the nail before cutting.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not home right now or I'd look for a brand name on them for you. I won't be home until late next Monday.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam mostly uses the small Resco Pro series with the gray and black handles now. Place the cutter on the nail where you think you need to cut. Squeeze lightly and see if the dog gives any reaction. If the dog complains, move further out a little and try again. When the place is found where there is no complaining, cut quickly.

http://www.groomersmall.com/professional_nail_cutters.htm

She uses sandpaper surface nail files from Sally Beauty to smooth out the sharp edges of the cut nail.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks so much, Tom! I am ordering them right now.



Tom King said:


> Pam mostly uses the small Resco Pro series with the gray and black handles now. Place the cutter on the nail where you think you need to cut. Squeeze lightly and see if the dog gives any reaction. If the dog complains, move further out a little and try again. When the place is found where there is no complaining, cut quickly.
> 
> http://www.groomersmall.com/professional_nail_cutters.htm
> 
> She uses sandpaper surface nail files from Sally Beauty to smooth out the sharp edges of the cut nail.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Make sure the cutter are held still relative to the starting position with the nail. If there is any twisting during the cut, it can be uncomfortable, to say the least, to the dog.


----------

